

I need a co-founder for my startup - kitaka

Am a software developer from Africa working on a Saas app.<p>I want to be able to handle recurring payments but everything looked complex with companies like authorize.net working only in the US.<p>I need somebody to assist me with the business side of the startup.
======
fauigerzigerk
I think you need to say a little more about what kind of service you want to
provide, who the customers would be, etc. Otherwise you won't get any reaction
from people who might be interested in what you do.

~~~
kitaka
Thanks for the tip, I may re-post with information about my startup.

------
skowmunk
have you tried xoom.com or paypal?

I know some people in India who successfully use these to get regular payments
from customers in the US.

But whichever way you choose, its likely going to be complex in the start. If
you keep at it, it will start getting easier sooner or later.

Good luck.

~~~
kitaka
I hadn't heard of xoom.com before, I should check it out. Paypal doesn't
really work for merchants in my country but I can still check it out.

